# Anyone tried hay drying agents?



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

With the wet start to haying season here, we got to thinking about the use of drying agents to speed up the process. It was big news 20-25 yrs ago but never caught on. Too much water to haul I guess. Has anyone here tried it or care to comment?


----------



## Riverside Cattle (Jun 4, 2008)

I was all excited about trying it this year but the more I read I found out the mold protection isn't permanent. After a few months the acid quits working and if the bale didn't cure it will mold months later. As I sell a lot of hay to people that won't feed it until months later and I can't control how they store it I was worried about them ending up feeding moldy hay.

-rsc


----------



## ButchAutomatic (Jun 4, 2008)

The hay drying agent I tried in the early 90's hauling water was a pain and i was i think primary for alfalfa. anyways took it off and went to properonic acid at the balers been working very good but not fool proof


----------



## jd6400 (Jun 3, 2008)

Been using this now for a couple yrs now with good results. Run it thru a Gandy applicater at 1.5 lbs per ton. Kinda a pita to regulate it and still can not go over 23% on the moisture. This yr at that rate costs me about .18 a bale at that rate.


----------



## ISF (Jun 4, 2008)

Silo Guard is an alternative to acids. It keeps the hay greener and keeps the temps down if you are needing to get hay off before the weather hits. It works well up to 25% moisture, and doesn't have the odor that you get with acid products. For those of you making horse hay, it's the BEST option! Click on the link in the header banner for more information or email [email protected] for more information. Cost is between $4.00 and $5.00 per ton, a small price to pay for saving your hay.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Has anyone heard of or tried ecosyl. It is supposed to be a bacteria instead of an acid. I assume silo king/ silo guard are similar. JD 6400, do you get even application with the gandy and dry powder? ISF, is silo guard a powder or liquid? Hate to have to use a preservative(customers prefer it that way), but wet years like this make me think.


----------



## ISF (Jun 4, 2008)

Ecosyl is a bacteria. It is designed to aid in fermentation. If the moisture is low enough that the product will not ensile, then bacteria won't be real effective.

Silo Guard is available in both ready to use dry powder and liquid.


----------



## CMT353 (Jun 23, 2008)

I am a sales person for a company that deals silo gaurd and with the help of the good folks at ISF I have seen first hand how well this works.. NO smell and dosnt burn ur skin. makes sence to me what i would use. when it comes down to it the product is safe and has a list a mile long on University data to back it up..... Also has a great organtic product made by ISF called EUREKA


----------



## jd6400 (Jun 3, 2008)

As far as even application, I guess I do. Hard to believe the 2 plastic hoses dropping a powder on top of the hay going into the bale chamber works but it does. I experimented last year with some hay at different moisture ranges.

Saved those bales and cut some open and they looked good. Still had a heavy bale but no mold.I still tell the customer it has been treated.


----------



## Irish hayman (Jul 12, 2008)

Isn't silo guard for preserving silage? never heard of it being used on hay before. Whats the highest moisture content that it can be used at? If I were to put it on hay of 30% moisture could I round bale it and store it after baling? Sorry for all the questions but we never use hay preservatives in Ireland.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to Hay Talk Irish Haymaker! Post some pics if you get a chance.

Here is the info I have form a flyer for SiloGuard

Silage/Haylage : 1/2lb to 1lb per ton before transfer to silo 60% to 70% miosture.

Wrapped Balage : 1-2lb to ton moisture above 40%.

Baled Hay : 2 pounds per ton. Moisture of 25% or less.

Here is link to the web site

www.siloguard.comhttp://www.siloguard.com

HHH


----------



## Harp4430 (Jun 22, 2008)

We run an Automatic system from Harvest Tech and get along good with the propionic acid. Anything in the 20's comes out of the barn just as good as you could ask for.


----------



## ISF (Jun 4, 2008)

Silo Guard can be used for fermented forages as well as dry hay. We recommend that the hay be under 25% for proper storage. Anything over 25% we'd suggest you wrap to assure that the hay stays in good condition.

One of the big advantages over acid is that Silo Guard is non-corrosive and does not have any of the negative odors or palatability issues associated with acid products. You can pour it on your hands and you will not be burned or cause a reaction.

Depending on the type of baler and applicator you have, I'd be glad to answer any questions. Please email me at [email protected] for more information.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Had an interesting discussion tonight concerning Teff when a couple of folks at the fair. A guy that grows it was introduced to me, he grows five acres that he tried out this year in an old depleted alfalfa field. I probably found one of the few guys not growing corn in an old alfafa field in the midwest. Anyway, he planted the Teff...has taken two cuttings...good yield...figured close to 1.5 ton an acre average in each of the first two cuttings. This is southwest of Indianapolis. Litttle high on moisture the first cut, but he stated it cured OK. He didn't use preservatives, because he was not sure if he should. I was wondering since it is a grain...will preservative harm it any? Thanks.


----------



## ISF (Jun 4, 2008)

SiloGuard will work on Teff. We use the product to preserve hays, fermented forages and high moisture grains.


----------



## Irish hayman (Jul 12, 2008)

Hoosier Hay Man said:


> Welcome to Hay Talk Irish Haymaker! Post some pics if you get a chance.
> 
> Here is the info I have form a flyer for SiloGuard
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info Hoosier hay man


----------

